# SMF Gathering in CO area?



## thoseguys26 (Jul 16, 2012)

I was just reading up on a few gatherings down south and one in the upper midwest and I was wondering if we'd have enough people in the 'drivable' area to throw one in Colorado.

I've seen a lot of CO SMF members, mostly newer ones but I'd love to hear some feedback if anyone is interested.

Does anyone have a location to host? Who's interested? I'd love to help plan such an event.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 25, 2012)

Whelp, I guess just me, myself and I will be BBQing it up in CO!


----------



## boardpuller (Feb 18, 2013)

I know this is a little late, but I'm game I mean willing. Maybe we could just meet.


----------



## goingcamping (Feb 19, 2013)

It's an older post, but maybe early summer we could hold a smoke out at one of the state park cg?

I'd be game!

brett


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 22, 2013)

Let's see who would be willing to get together and let's figure out a good spot and have a party!

I know a guy close to me who rents whole pig smokers & pigs to smoke. It'd be a blast. I'd love to meet up with some members here and have a good time.

Throw out some suggestions and locations where you CO members would like to have a gathering and let's keep working on it.


----------



## goingcamping (Feb 23, 2013)

Where's everyone located? I'm on the Westside (off garden of the gods and centennial) in Colorado 

:grilling_smilie:

I'm game (don't know about a whole pig!!)
~Brett


----------



## boardpuller (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm game but don't eat pig. South  SouthGate


----------



## black (Feb 23, 2013)

z


----------



## boardpuller (Feb 27, 2013)

It looks like not alot of intrest yet, maybe we could get together for coffee or lunch just to meet and talk. Could build to something...How bout it


----------



## bluto (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey, just found this thread.  I'm on the east/NE side, but work right where "goingcamping" (Brett) lives.  I think it would be great to get together.  I'd also like to go to some comps this year, not sure if it will happen, but I've never been and plan to take the family to at least one.  SmokinHusker is up in Woodland Park and may have some ideas to.

Robert

(Bluto)


----------



## goingcamping (Feb 28, 2013)

Bluto said:


> Hey, just found this thread.  I'm on the east/NE side, but work right where "goingcamping" (Brett) lives.  I think it would be great to get together.  I'd also like to go to some comps this year, not sure if it will happen, but I've never been and plan to take the family to at least one.  SmokinHusker is up in Woodland Park and may have some ideas to.Robert(Bluto)


 I would love to get a game plan together and try a comp!!!



boardpuller said:


> It looks like not alot of intrest yet, maybe we could get together for coffee or lunch just to meet and talk. Could build to something...How bout it


 Build something then a comp?!

I'm game for whatever?! Probably, like most of you, I've got a busy schedule, but pick a weekend in March/April go have a few beers and kick around some ideas? I've got a good lead on Military trailers (M1101 & M1102), while they are really high...build some stairs, a RF smoker and make a unique off-road smoker!!! I've got welding/fab skills just no real metal working tools. I could rent a welder (maybe borrow from a neighbor or a buddy) I can work magic with a blow-torch...man now you guys got me dreaming! My wife will divorce me for sure!!!

~Brett


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 28, 2013)

Robert sent me a PM bringing this to my attention. I'm up in Woodland Park, always interested if something transpires. I'll definitely subscribe to see if we can put something together.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey, count me in. I'm in Louisville as of now but I'd be willing to make the trek for sure. Keep me posted!


----------



## humdinger4u (Mar 10, 2013)

I would be interested in doing something.  I'm in North Denver.

Michael


----------



## meddling kids (May 14, 2013)

Any further interest in this? I'm in the springs. I might be able to host at my shop. My backyard is big, but the house has limited seating.


----------



## bluto (May 16, 2013)

I'm game, will just depend on the timing of it all, but I think it would be nice to get together.  Alesia, who maintains the FB updates for Jeff lives here too, we may be able to get her to attend as well.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 17, 2013)

I'm still interested but like Bluto says "Depends on the timing" and depending on they type of smokers etc...whether there are fire bans in place wherever the location is.


----------



## lbc970 (Jun 2, 2014)

Did anything ever come of this? I am in Carbondale, but would be willing to travel! Pretty sure I can fit the smoker into the plane...


----------

